# Travel Destinations > Central America >  To host your own website, you need to have the infrastructure and money that it needs

## anusharehan

To host your own website, you need to have the infrastructure and money that it needs. It could actually turn out to be a lot more expensive for you. You also need to know what you are doing. It's not easy as a cake and you must have the knowledge to host your own website.

----------

